# Larry Mitchell Will ROCK the Magic Bus at T.H.E. Show Las Vegas (during CES)!



## jon w. (Nov 14, 2008)

For those of you attending the *2014 Consumer Electronics Show*, I’m pleased to announce that the world-famous “*Magic Bus*” will be available for you to see and hear! I cordially invite you to experience the ONLY mobile audio system in the world to appear on the cover of _the abso!ute sound_® magazine as “*The World’s Best Car Stereo*”. The Magic Bus will be exhibited at *The Home Entertainment Show*, or "*T.H.E. Show*" for short, at the *Flamingo Las Vegas Casino & Hotel* in Las Vegas, NV, on *January 7-10*, inclusive (www.theshowlasvegas.com), and will be located near the “Red Rock V” room, out-of-doors, conveniently near T.H.E. Show’s Main Exhibit Floor. There will be plenty of signs and personnel available to direct you to the Magic Bus. The Flamingo is just a short distance from the Las Vegas Convention Center, conveniently accessible using the Las Vegas Monorail (www.lvmonorail.com).

As an added bonus, *Larry Mitchell*, *GRAMMY award-winning producer, and guitar virtuoso* (www.larrymitchell.com), will be performing inside each day during the lunch buffet, and outside in the warm afternoon sun at the Magic Bus exhibit, just steps away from the Red Rock V room on the main floor. Larry, a sponsored representative for *Ibanez* guitars, is a world-famous guitarist who toured with Ric Ocasek, Tracy Chapman, Billy Squier, and many others. Larry tours all over the world conducting guitar clinics, and took time from his busy schedule to support the Magic Bus! 

Larry’s enthralling performances at the Magic Bus exhibit will be presented in two different ways. Outside the Magic Bus, Larry will play his custom-made *Ibanez* guitar fed into a *Fractal Audio Systems* (www.fractalaudio.com) *Axe-Fx™ II Preamp/FX Processor*, all of which will be rendered through *Dynaudio*’s superb *Xeo5* wireless loudspeakers. Inside the Magic Bus, *SMc Audio*’s *Flex-Connect* (www.smcaudio.com) will isolate and transform the simultaneous guitar feed into the Magic Bus’ revelatory audio system. Don't miss this rare opportunity to experience live, uncompressed, electric guitar like you’ve never heard before! Last year, Larry's performances were so captivating, several of the exhibitors at the show abandoned their rooms to see and hear Larry's jaw-dropping performances! 

For those unfamiliar with my work, the Magic Bus is my lifetime masterpiece, and considered by many to be a mobile audio system without rival (www.whitledgedesigns.com). The Magic Bus' audio system, installed in an unconventional, but acoustically favorable, Mercedes Sprinter van, was designed purely for sound quality and comprises of nine *Dynaudio* (www.dynaudio.com) loudspeaker transducers, powered by six *Genesis* (www.genesis-ice.com) amplifiers capable of producing *4,620 Watts*! Each of the six loudspeaker transducers (two *Esotar*2 tweeters, two MW150 midranges, and two MW180 woofers) in the two-channel, three-way, stereo front sound stage are powered by a dedicated monoblock amplifier and actively controlled by a dedicated channel of the 48 kHz - 24 bit digital signal processor (*Alpine*’s F#1 Status PXI-H990). The mono subwoofer comprises of three large *Dynaudio* *Esotar*2 1200 subwoofer transducers powered by three *Genesis* Dual Mono Xtreme amplifiers capable of producing 3,300 Watts! The 300-pound subwoofer enclosure was laminated from multiple layers of Baltic birch, and resides on properly tuned military-grade generator mounts. A seventh channel of the digital signal processor actively controls the subwoofer system, which has full and proportional output down to *10 Hz*! All of the audio signal cables and connections were handmade using the finest products from *Kimber Kable* (www.kimber.com), *Heatshrink.com* (www.heatshrink.com), and *WBT* (www.wbtusa.com). 

As most audiophiles know, audio systems are only as good as the room in which they are installed. The scientifically designed, and computer-optimized, acoustics inside the Magic Bus take mobile audio listening to a new height with an unprecedented balance of *studio quality reverberation times*. This remarkable achievement was made possible by an industry-first use of 54 acoustically functional panels, consisting of *34 Helmholtz absorbers* and *20 binary amplitude diffusors*, resulting in what surely must be the highest performance mobile listening room ever built. The use of *Cascade Audio Engineering*’s (www.cascadeaudio.com) automotive audio enhancement and noise control products contributed significantly to the unprecedented performance of the listening room and audio system. Furthermore, to combine functionality with aesthetics, a prominent interior designer coordinated the colors and fabrics for the Magic Bus’ interior, which includes suede-covered headliners, custom carpeting, and acoustically functional draperies and window valances. The entire audio system, its supporting infrastructure, and the acoustical treatments weigh over *3,000 pounds*! Although the interior of the Magic Bus, and its audio system, were meticulously tuned using state-of-the-art computer-based measurement systems, *Steve McCormack* (www.smcaudio.com), legendary audio component designer, performed the final system voicing by ear. The audio system took more than *9,800 hours* to build and tune over the course of *6-1/2* years. 

Notably, the Magic Bus is the only audio system in the world (to my knowledge) that is extensively autographed by *GRAMMY* and *Emmy* award-winning, and otherwise famous and talented musicians. To date, I've acquired *over 250 musicians' autographs*, and continue to acquire more. I consider the Magic Bus a “rolling shrine” and a tribute to the musicians who light up our lives with harmony and sound. 

Because most of you will have traveled from all over the world to see and hear the Magic Bus, I feel you deserve the best listening experience possible. Therefore, I'll be conducting one-on-one listening sessions at approximately 5-minute intervals. That means only about 80 lucky people per day will get to experience the Magic Bus. Feel free to bring your favorite audiophile recordings on CD (44.1 kHz - 16 bit) or DVD-Audio (96 kHz - 24 bit). As a special treat, I'll be playing selected, recently recorded, ultra high-resolution (192 kHz - 24 bit) *BluePort Jazz* (www.blueportjazz.com) recordings. The realism of these recordings is simply jaw dropping! Once you hear these, you won't want to listen to CDs anymore!

*Robert Harley*, Editor-in-Chief of _the abso!ute sound_® magazine, heard the newly completed Magic Bus at T.H.E. Show Newport Beach (June 2011) and wrote in his show highlights,

“Jon Whitledge showed the latest incarnation of his ‘Magic Bus’, a van that houses what I called ‘The world’s best car stereo’ when I heard it five years ago. Since then, Whitledge has taken the system to an entirely new level of performance. The design, construction, passion, and dedication that went into the Magic Bus are unprecedented, and it showed in the sound quality. The system had effortless dynamics, very high resolution of low-level detail, and tremendous timbral fidelity, throwing a soundstage that rivaled that of a well-set-up home system.”

Other prominent home AND mobile audio industry veterans have also heard the Magic Bus and commented on its performance ...

"Perfection on wheels"
*-- Earl Zausmer / mobile audio legend*

“The Magic Bus by Jon Whitledge defines a new standard for mobile audio. I had the pleasure, via my company Straight Wire, of being involved with many of the top sound quality competition and demonstration vehicles since the mid 90’s. The Magic Bus is a testament to Jon Whitledge’s vision and great efforts to produce a moveable high end aural experience that will captivate all who have the pleasure to listen.”
*-- Steven Hill / President / Straight Wire*

“Sound like none other - ‘music from the inside’ - the goal of those with ears and hearts that care for what is left on earth as truth and beauty!”
*-- Jim Merod / Writer & Reviewer / Positive Feedback & Enjoy The Music*

“Absolutely phenomenal - both in terms of the result, and also the fantastic amount of work he has put into it. His ‘Magic Bus’ audio van is far and away the highest-performance audio system I have ever heard on wheels, but more importantly, it rivals the best home systems in many ways.” 
*-- Steve McCormack / Designer / SMc Audio*

“Audio References for me are based on tonal quality, stage height, width and depth and install quality. And until recently, there was not one vehicle that encompassed all of these characteristics. So I guess you could say I had many references. Jon’s van encompasses all of these, and even raises the stakes by smacking around many of the high-end home systems I’ve heard. Jon has worked, and will continue to work, very hard to achieve unparalleled excellence in his designs. This vehicle has been regarded as the best sounding vehicle many of the home and pro audio guys have ever heard, and they are a hard bunch to convince.”
*-- Paul Messett / Sales and Marketing Manager / Cascade Audio Engineering*

“It is always a pleasure when you discover someone focused on following his or her passion. As a musician & producer, I have learned to gravitate towards people like this, for there is where you find the single-mindedness necessary to create the very special things in life. ...Jon Whitledge loves musical performance. He has devoted himself to creating the ultimate automobile audio system. Armed with his extensive knowledge, ingenuity and attention to detail, along with the dedication of countless hours, he has produced a mobile listening environment that rivals the experience of being present when the music was created. …In these days of minimization, compression and dithering, it is a pleasure to come across someone interested in bringing out all the fullness and nuances of musical performance. On his system, my own recordings sounded as I remembered them in the studio.” 
*-- Chuck Perrin / Musician / Producer
*
"Absolutely, positively the best bass I've ever heard in a car. …The noise floor in the system is as low as it gets. …It sounds like you're listening to a stereo in a bank vault. No electrical noise, and the isolation from the rest of the world is remarkable. …the Magic Bus isn't about bass, or soundstaging, or tonality. It's about EVERYTHING. So there are certainly car systems which will get louder, but I've never heard one that was as pitch-perfect in the bass. And there are systems with 'stealthier' installs, but none that can image like this. It's made me think about what's important in audio reproduction. …definitely a system for the most discerning listener."
*-- Patrick Bateman / respected DIYMA.com forum member*

"The first thing it does better than any vehicle I have ever listened to, is that it so easily shows you the differences that exist between various recordings, whether subtle or readily apparent. Jon played a disc that had two songs on it (Rebecca Pidgeon's 'Spanish Harlem' & Patricia Barber's 'Smash', each back to back - each recorded in standard 16/44.1 resolution, and 24/176.4 resolution. The higher rez versions displayed an openness and transparency that the redbook offerings simply couldn't match, and Jon's Sprinter easily showed the differences. …Also very notable was how delicate cymbals were reproduced, with the detail and proper decaying that I would expect from a carefully assembled home rig, but so rarely have heard from a car. This bus can do delicacy and thunder in the blink of an eye - and do so without a hint of effort. …The stage was rear-view mirror height, width was pillar to pillar when the recording called for it, and front to back imaging cues were easily discernible. Even though the left A-pillar pod was fairly close to the listening position, it never once gave away its location - in fact, none of the drivers gave away their physical locations."
*-- Bob Smith / respected DIYMA.com forum member*

"Jon's attention to detail is on par with the best I've seen, and I enjoyed his unrelenting no-compromise approach in the materials used. …the binary amplitude diffusor panels and other acoustic treatments were effective in balancing the decay times of the listening space. I don't think many people would immediately notice this because the treatments simply do their job, and it is difficult to notice the absence of problem. Simply talking to each other while sitting in the front seats is plenty to notice this. …The noise floor was undetectable even during quiet passages at high volumes and there was not a hint of distortion or strain. The words effortless and transparent come to mind, as the system did not seem to contribute anything onto the material being played. …It has a level of transparency that is uniquely high, and I was able to hear new details (and new artifacts) on tracks I am very familiar with."
*-- Justin Zazzi / Radio Broadcast Engineer*

And check out these video testimonials ...

"Earl Zausmer Listens to the Magic Bus"
*-- Earl Zausmer / Legendary mobile audio competitor / Industry consultant*

"ANT Listens to the Magic Bus"
*-- Anthony Collova / Owner / DIYMA Car Audio Forum*

"Dan Brooks and Alan Clark Listen to the Magic Bus"
*-- Mobile audio industry veterans
*
"The Magic Bus, Jon Whitledge, Larry Mitchell, and Alan Childs at 2013 T.H.E. Show Las Vegas"
*-- Peter Breuninger / AVShowrooms.com*

"Alan Childs Listens to the Magic Bus"
*-- Alan Childs / Drummer in Rock of Ages at the Venetian / drummer for David Bowie, Julian Lennon, Rod Stewart, and more*

As a lover of music, I’ve attempted to build an audio system that re-creates that special moment in time when the music itself was created. With live music as my benchmark, I’ve engaged faithfully in the challenging and virtually impossible task of re-creating it. Larry and I cordially invite you to experience the sonic thrill of the Magic Bus and hear for yourself what others have said. We’d be honored to share it with you. 

Warmest Regards,
Jon R. Whitledge


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

Really enjoyed it last time John, if Im in vegas again Id swing by to say hello!


----------



## 69Voltage (Jul 30, 2013)

Would be awesome to spend that week in Vegas, but unfortunately the following week is the Barrett Jackson(and other auctions) show in Scottsdale...a yearly commitment my group makes. The thought of Vegas twice a year might change their minds, but doubtful. Can't hurt to ask them though.


----------



## jon w. (Nov 14, 2008)

*Top ten reasons to attend T.H.E. Show Las Vegas:*


Flamingo guest rooms are *STILL AVAILABLE* for as little as *$135/night* (Event special link: https://aws.passkey.com/g/20083872)
Your *CES Badge* gets you in for *FREE*!
T.H.E. Show Las Vegas at the Flamingo is only a 5-minute monorail ride away from the convention center and a 10-minute walk from the Venetian
T.H.E. Show Las Vegas' *all-you-can-eat lunch* buffet is delicious and only *$10/person*!
T.H.E. Show Las Vegas' marketplace features the largest collection of vinyl, CD, headphones and DAC’s and software available to buy anywhere in Vegas during convention week!
The *opening night reception on Jan 7th at 6PM* celebrates the world premiere release of The History of Audio! Meet the writers, editors, and contributors to _the abso!ute sound_® magazine and get your copy autographed! Buy this landmark publication at T.H.E. Show’s exclusive, discounted rate.
*FREE* after-reception rock concert featuring Ibanez-sponsored guitar wizard, *Larry Mitchell*, playing through equipment and loudspeakers custom-built by *PBN Audio*!
Daily mind-blowing performances by GRAMMY award-winning producer and guitar virtuoso, *Larry Mitchell*, on stage, and “plugged into” the Magic Bus!
Experience Jon Whitledge’s revelatory Magic Bus – Robert Harley calls it “the world’s best car stereo”!
Everyone knows T.H.E. Show Las Vegas is “your industry’s show”, with best rooms, the best prices, and better sound - it is the only place you can see and hear the Magic Bus!


----------



## beef316 (Dec 12, 2006)

I heard this system was the worlds best. Not sure who said it though...

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Octave (Dec 12, 2010)

beef316 said:


> I heard this system was the worlds best. Not sure who said it though...
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


I'm excited. Going to be out there for CES and one of the things I'm going to do is listen to the Magic Bus.....scratch that THE first thing I'm going to do. I wonder of Emilios can get me a good spot in line


----------



## jon w. (Nov 14, 2008)

Larry Mitchell recently jammed with Steve Vai! Check out the video here:

Jamming with Steve Vai November 2013 - YouTube

You can meet Larry Mitchell at my exhibit, and if you want, he may even give you a guitar lesson! 

Don't miss the Magic Bus at T.H.E. Show Las Vegas at the Flamingo!

Warmest regards,
Jon


----------



## jon w. (Nov 14, 2008)

During CES, there is one event I recommend that you do not miss – the opening ceremonies at *T.H.E. Show Las Vegas* (at the Flamingo) on Tuesday night January 7, 2014, starting at 6:30 p.m. The opening night celebration will feature _the absolute sound_® magazine contributors, *John Atkinson* from _Stereophile_ magazine, and phenomenal entertainers, *Dean Peer* (deanpeerbass), sponsored, in part, by *Cardas Audio* (Welcome to Cardas Audio) and guitar virtuoso and GRAMMY winner *Larry Mitchell* (The Official Larry Mitchell Website). The festivities begin at 6:30 p.m. in the Red Rock Ballroom at the Flamingo.

Last year, Larry Mitchell delivered a jaw-dropping performance through a pair of custom designed and hand-built loudspeakers by *PBN Audio* (PBN Audio, Montana Speakers, Sound Systems - High-end Audio Gear). Check out Larry in action:

Larry Mitchell and PBN's amazing loudspeakers at T.H.E. Show Las Vegas 2013

This year, with Dean Peer joining the action, I can’t imagine a better place to be on Tuesday night! For more details about this magnificent event see the official press release. 

In addition to this amazing event, be sure to check out Larry Mitchell’s performances each day of the show inside during the lunch buffet, and outside in the warm afternoon sun at the Magic Bus exhibit, just steps away from the Red Rock V room on the main floor. For more information, visit News. Check out Larry in action, last year, at the Magic Bus exhibit:

Inside the Magic Bus with Larry Mitchell Rockin' at T.H.E. Show Las Vegas CES 3013

Attendees with CES badges will be admitted free of charge, after stopping at the Registration Desk. Press personnel can pre-register at The Home Entertainment Show Las Vegas and audio enthusiasts not going to CES can pre-register and pay on-line through the website as well.

Hotel Sleeping rooms at The Flamingo, during the week of T.H.E. Show and CES are available for everyone at an astounding $135 per night. To receive the discounted price, reservations must be made through T.H.E. Show website: The Home Entertainment Show Las Vegas. This offer good until T.H.E. Show’s supply of discounted rooms exceeds limits. Book NOW!

As always, T.H.E. Show features a spectacular lunch buffet for Exhibitors and select Press members. Others may purchase T.H.E. Lunch for $10 at the door. Red Rock Ballroom area, daily: Tuesday through Friday; 11:45 a.m.- 1:30 p.m.


----------

